# craftsman router crafter manual



## 8787435 (Aug 29, 2011)

I am in need of craftsman router crafter manual #720.25251 can anyone help me?


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

how about this? :dance3:

Ask and you shall receive.

http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman/24394-craftsman-router-crafter-720-25250-720-25251-a.html


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum, Jack

Thank you for joining us


----------

